# Airport security staff strike from Thursday 4am



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

At the beginning of each shift both sets of security companies will strike for two hours. 

Airport chaos expected as security staff announce Easter strike - The Portugal News

ANA ARE SUGGESTING KEEPING HAND BAGGAGE TO A MINIMUM !


----------

